# I have questions on what seems to be a sativa/indica hybrid



## LG17 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a plant which grew wildly in my back yard. It's currently began to flower about a month ago. I want to know if it's anywhere close to being ready for harvest? Gonna post couple pics 

View attachment IMAG0055.jpg


View attachment IMAG0027.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2014)

No... I would guess 4 more weeks or more.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2014)

Me too, another month.


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2014)

If you truly want to know when the plant is ready, or parts of it are ready, you should invest 3.00 bucks, yes just 3.00 bucks, FREE Shipping and you can Know for Sure when your buds are ready.  

3.00 Bucks:[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Jeweler-Currency-Magnifier-Adjustable/dp/B00AQAANDS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1410221900&sr=8-4&keywords=30x+pocket+microscope[/ame]


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh and if you decide to take my advice...here is a link to a great read on knowing when your budz are ready.    http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724&highlight=Amber+Alert


----------



## LG17 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot... Never grew outdoor before and it's a completely different strain from wat I'm used too. Really appreciate the input


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 8, 2014)

That little magnifier is one of my favorites. No real focusing needed. Just move it in and out a little to focus. It does have an adjustment but I never move it.

On some units, it's hard to hold the magnifier while holding the bud while adjusting the focus wheel. This one is pretty sweet.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 11, 2014)

looks good im gonna say around the beginning of october will be done


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm also thinking 4 weeks or more.  It is amazing how much those buds can bulk up in the final few weeks of growth.


----------

